# Remove favorite folders in Outlook



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

On the left margin in my Outlook 2007 email there is a list of "Favorite Folders". I know you can minimize that view but is there any way to remove the "Favorite Folders" block completely? I find it distracting.

Thanks!


----------



## TLearnC (Sep 9, 2008)

Here are the instructions directly from Microsoft:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA012337011033.aspx


----------

